# English Girth size, convert to Western Cinch Size...Help!



## kitten_Val

I use 32'' for western and 46'' for english (my horse is 15 hh). 

Look at this one:

http://www.saddleshop.com/extras/conversion_girth.htm

Hope it helps!


----------



## tim

Also, don't stress so much over western cinch sizes. They are much more adjustable than english cinches.

If in doubt, though, try not to get one thats too big.


----------



## Chicalove

I'd guess you need about 32" or a 34".


----------



## Equina

Thanks guys! I think I'll probably be going with a 34. I read somewhere online that you can have between 1 and 8 inches of billet between the cinch and the saddle on each side. That's 16 inches of wiggle room in case I'm a little off! Like you said Tim: much more adjustable!


----------



## amber roo

*What size of english girth does my horse need?*

My Quarter Horse mare wears a 33 western girth but I don't know what she needs for a english cinch.


Can some one please help me?




Thanks


----------



## kitten_Val

I found it really depends on saddle, padding, and all. I use 32'' western on my horses (14'3 and 15'1), but 48" or 50" english. When I got 46" english I couldn't even tie it on my Collegiate... However it was fine on Wintec... :shock:


----------



## amber roo

Thaknk ya my friend gave me a 52" and its huge. I touch the saddle and it flips.


----------



## amber roo

Not thaknk but thanks


----------



## amber roo

I have one more question. I'm getting a *Pro-Craft Double Sided Waffle Weave Pad* for my english and it's way thicker than my other pad & I have a a all purpose 500 wintec saddle. Should I use a 50" or a 48" cinch?


----------



## amber roo

I have one more question for you. I have a wintec 500 all pourpose saddle with a regular quilted pad, I'm getting a *Pro-Craft Double Sided Waffle Weave Pad* thats shaped and way way thicker so should I get a 48" or a 50" cinch?

Thanks


----------

